# Cpt 11100



## NESmith (Apr 19, 2010)

Please help. I have a physician who went to a derm class and now wants to do derm procedures. She states she was told that if she did a punch bx to use cpt code 11100 with a repair code. I disagree, I think the closure and anesthesia was included in the cpt code. Am I correct? Thanks


----------



## drampas3418 (Apr 19, 2010)

you are correct. no repair code with 11100


----------

